# Rootbeer Soap



## kikajess (Dec 9, 2013)

My brother requested rootbeer scented soap for Christmas. At first that sounded crazy to me, but then I found some rootbeer FO. It smells great!

The bottom is colored with cocoa. I didn't scent the lighter color to avoid possible discoloration. I blended the light color A LOT to make a frosting-like consistancy. I wanted to really texturize that top and make it all frothy looking. It just plopped into the dark part like scoops of ice cream. Unintentionally, it is kind of reminiscent of a rootbeer float. I think my brother will love it!







The outside edges stayed light brown, the color it was when I poured it. I think that happened because of the mineral oil I used to lube the silicone mold. The mineral oil worked miracles, and this loaf slid out easily.


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 9, 2013)

They look fantastic and I bet they smell wonderful.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Dec 9, 2013)

I think they look wonderful!  I'm certain he will love it.  I use a root beer oil on my husband's back it seems to help his arthritis.  We really like the smell! :smile:


----------



## cm4bleenmb (Dec 9, 2013)

Those are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## JennH (Dec 9, 2013)

they look perfect!


----------



## judymoody (Dec 9, 2013)

Those are totally gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## roseb (Dec 9, 2013)

Hate root beer, but am loving your soap!  So pretty...I'm pretending its pumpkin ale!


----------



## NurseEmily (Dec 9, 2013)

LOVE!!!!! 

My son is a root beer fiend.  He'd go nuts over this.  

Have you ever had homemade root beer?  My boss made it for a work BBQ we had over the summer and it tasted and smelled amazing.  

I want to make this RIGHT NOW.


----------



## squyars (Dec 9, 2013)

Pepsi Girl said:


> I think they look wonderful!  I'm certain he will love it.  I use a root beer oil on my husband's back it seems to help his arthritis.  We really like the smell! :smile:



Root beer oil?  Where do you get that?


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Dec 10, 2013)

Loving your work as always. The tops really do look like ice-cream. I want a coke float now (no idea what root beer tastes like or smells like). I think your brother will be a happy camper.


----------



## kikajess (Dec 10, 2013)

NurseEmily said:


> LOVE!!!!!
> 
> My son is a root beer fiend.  He'd go nuts over this.
> 
> ...



Homemade rootbeer sounds like something I must try and soon!!! Yummy!


----------



## kikajess (Dec 10, 2013)

Derpina Bubbles said:


> Loving your work as always. The tops really do look like ice-cream. I want a coke float now (no idea what root beer tastes like or smells like). I think your brother will be a happy camper.



Thanks!

Rootbeer kind of smells like black licorice or anise in a way, but a sweeter version. It's flavor is based off sassafras. It's one of my favorite drinks, especially when it is served in a big frosty glass mug. Oh, yeah.


----------



## kikajess (Dec 10, 2013)

roseb said:


> Hate root beer, but am loving your soap!  So pretty...I'm pretending its pumpkin ale!



Thank you! This made me laugh. I've yet to try pumpkin ale. That sounds delicious!


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 10, 2013)

Love it, I'm sure your brother will too.


----------



## neeners (Dec 10, 2013)

beautiful!!!  those soaps must smell WONDERFUL!  I haven't had rootbeer in a long time, but this is giving me a craving!


----------



## Trinity (Dec 10, 2013)

Love the effect of the rootbeer float and I am sure he will too


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Dec 10, 2013)

That is awesome! I know your brother will love it! 

Who makes a root beer FO?


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 10, 2013)

Natures Garden has a nice rootbeer fo that holds well. Bittercreek North also has a rootbeer, but we have not tried it.


----------



## seven (Dec 10, 2013)

fantastic soaps jess! i really like how the white park kinda sunk into the brown in a 'whatever' manner. really does makes me think of a rootbeer float, so you did an awesome job me thinks.

if you bro doesnt like it, give him a good spank..


----------



## kikajess (Dec 10, 2013)

Skatergirl46 said:


> That is awesome! I know your brother will love it!
> 
> Who makes a root beer FO?



Thank you!

I got mine from Bittercreek. I had to use a whole ounce in 1 lb of soap to get a decent scent, though. I added half an ounce at first, but I couldn't smell it in the soap mixture at all, so I dumped in the other half. Very glad I did.


----------



## kazmi (Dec 10, 2013)

Yummy.  The tops do look frothy!


----------



## TVivian (Dec 10, 2013)

These are really cute!!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Dec 10, 2013)

squyars said:


> Root beer oil?  Where do you get that?



I don't remember other than I ordered it on line.  

PM me and that will remind me to look it up when we get back from our daughter's


----------



## rebekahhall (Dec 11, 2013)

Beautiful! I have a son who loves root beer too he would flip if I made this for him!


----------



## Lildlege1 (Dec 12, 2013)

They look awesome !!! Makes me want a root beer float lol


----------

